# TrueSense debuts first CMOS sensor, and it is 4/3 format...Color and Monochrome vers.



## BrianV (Dec 20, 2012)

KAC-12040 - Surveillance - Markets - Products - CMOS

TrueSense imaging has announced their first CMOS detector. Kodak used to have a CMOS division, was sold off separately from the CCD Division that became TrueSense.
TrueSense makes Color, Monochrome, and visible+Near-IR (no IR cut filter) detectors. This new CMOS sensor is available with a standard RGB color mosaic filter, and in monochrome Visible+IR. It would be easy to make a monochrome visible-only camera, just use a standard IR absorbing filter in the camera. Any company using this detector could easily offer a color and monochrome version of the camera, as Kodak used to do 20 years ago and as Leica just started doing this year.
 I have the first monochrome visible+IR Kodak, bought 20 years ago.
There is evaluation hardware and software available...

CMOS Evaluation Hardware - Truesense Imaging, Inc.

The sensor also incorporates a "global shutter", meaning an all-electronic shutter. However- a traditional shutter improves dynamic range by 10dB.


----------

